# Kohler k301 rebuild help



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey all. I just bought a cc129 and the engine needs to be rebuilt. Just wondering what aftermarket parts are the best. I need a piston rod and gaskets for sure and maybe valves. Any suggestions??


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*K301*

Partstree.com is pretty reasonable. The first thing to do,is if it didn't BREAK the rod,is measure the inside diameter of the rod,and the diameter of the rod journal on the crankshaft.Then check the specs for wear limits.Some times they can be reused if they're still in tolerance.
Next measure the cylinder bore,at 4 spots,in different depths in the cylinder,to check out-of-round/taper.If its within .00018,just hone it and use standard piston/ring set.
If it's not, get a .010 oversize piston/ring set,and have it "match-bored",at a machine shop.
Does the crank journal have rod metal on it? If so,do this: get a strip of cloth(an old t-shirt),and wrap it loosely around the journal.Then(VERY CAREFULLY!)drip muriatic acid onto the cloth,to saturate it,and let it set ,overnight. Remove the cloth,and rinse the journal with clear water,then,with very fine grit emery cloth,polish the journal ONLY until it is clean/shiny.Spray it with carb-cleaner,and oil it.Then you can mike it,accurately,to determine which rod to use.These preparations,can save a lot of headaches,when ordering a rebuild kit.Any other questions,give me a shout.


----------



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

I know the head has to get bored out to .02 and the crank down .01 so I need a bigger piston but the oem are $200+ so I wasn't sure if some thing else would work just as well. I know on eBay I can get a whole kit for $90 bit I am not sure how good they are


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First let me say "Welcome to the forum! "(MY BAD).
I've never bought anything off from E-Bay,so I can't really say. Is it a rated listing,i.e.,"preferred seller",or a standard posting? 
I normally go on "buyer beware",unless it's guaranteed.


----------



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay. I guess I am just more curious about the brands. Is Stens good stuff??


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've heard god things,but,as I said, I haven't ordered anything from them.

How about it,people? Good/bad? Some one should know.


----------



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Is there anyone who has used stens replacement parts???! Please let me know what you think


----------



## Kohuth77x (Mar 16, 2012)

I have one and got all my stuff on eBay I did bigger piston and bored it polished and ported cylinder/valve journals, and a high output oil pump and a stroker mod with new rod and crank, and used my old case all for about 275 bucks and your not even looking for that, check eBay, I got an after market rod for the stroker mod for $12.37!


----------



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

How hard was it to put an oil pump onto it. Stock, it uses splash right?


----------



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Do you know what brand your parts are??


----------



## Kohuth77x (Mar 16, 2012)

Unsure of brand and yours may mine had one installed by someone after market I think, and no I wasn't hard


----------



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay well thinks for the help


----------



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone else used Stens parts or other aftermarket parts to rebuild an old kohler engine??


----------

